# Shock leader question...



## JustinF (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been using 80-100lb PowerPro for my shockleader and now that my casts are getting a bit stronger, I am not sure if it is still a good idea. Can anyone give me some ideas, experiences, or recommendations on what they use and specifically their experiences w/ the tapered leaders?

Thanks fellas,

Justin


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Briad for a shock leader?*

Kinda defeats the purpose of a shock leader - to absorb shock from casting the sinker on lighter line. As braid does not stretch, I would go back to mono. You stand a real good chance of breaking off and hurting someone next to you.  I know lots of people who use braid and always use a mono shock leader.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Although I use mono shocker myself as I use conventionals mostly , I know many spinner casters who use heavy braid as their shocker and they all like how well it behaves coming off the spool compaired to heavy mono. A lot of them are very experienced hard core tournament fishermen and If it works for them I wouldn't knock it .


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

That is interesting Connman. I just learned something new today. I have never seen or heard of anyone using braid for a shock-leader; whether it was heavy or not; or a hard-core tournament fisherman or not. Since I have never used braid, my guess is that mono would feel much better wrapped around my hand rather than braid; especially while I am tugging that drum to the shoreline for a picture. For smaller fish I guess it would'nt matter. pelican man.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

From my understanding, braid DOES NOT stretch, which would utterly defeat the purpose of using it as shock leader.

Seems it would actually break off rather than help at all...

Inquiring minds want to know more...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I know Ryan at Hatteras Jacks uses braid for a shock and he's a pretty good caster and fisherman, me I have had my hands cut up clearing braid from my rig when I got tangled on the point so there is no way I would use it for shock. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I use PowerPro as a shock leader; I run 20lb as a main line and either 50 or 65 as the shocker. I would never consider using mono again.

I think the term "shock leader" is a misnomer. With a 10 to 12 ft surf rod and an educated casting style there isn't really a "shock" per se. Perhaps "stress leader" would be closer to the actual action going on. The progression of power in a surf cast is substantial but it is also gradually increasing, not a sudden snap. The heavier lb test is needed just to withstand the the centrifugal force upon the sinker in the cast. A 5 ounce weight swinging over 250mph with a radius of 18 feet "weighs" 40+ lbs. 

The lack of stretch is a consideration and that should cause you to not exceed the weight rating of the rod.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> A 5 ounce weight swinging over 250mph with a radius of 18 feet "weighs" 40+ lbs.
> 
> The lack of stretch is a consideration and that should cause you to not exceed the weight rating of the rod.


Good point and makes a lot of sense. Never thought about the physics involved to that depth.

I have had break offs when my bail would close prematurely and now can see why. Likely I was stressing the line at better than 40+


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Larry , those guys still use a mono leader section near the bait , The braid doesn't get connected directly to the lead or hook . This allows you to still grab heavy mono section to beach fish .


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Quick question, I use Mono for all of it, the braid being discussed here brings up a question, is braid shock leader used in competition???


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Larry , those guys still use a mono leader section near the bait , The braid doesn't get connected directly to the lead or hook . This allows you to still grab heavy mono section to beach fish .
-----------------------------------------------

I had not thought of that Conn; even though I use a piece of heavier mono at the end of my leader, also. Since I have gotten accustomed to using 20lb. running and a heavier piece at the end; what strength of braid would you recommend(what do they use) and what knots would you use for opposite ends? BTW; what do you cut braid with? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Larry said:


> BTW; what do you cut braid with? Thanks, pelican man.



I use a regular (but sharp) finger nail clipper.

Works well and does not fray.

I have seen some new plastic, floating pliers that has a cutter that does a great job on it too, but for $1.00 vs $20.00 its not a hard decision.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mono does all the things that need for it to be done, the knots are easier in crap conditions, and mono is much more abrasion resistant than pp at any strength... i've found that 40lb shock on 17mainline will do EVERYTHING you need it to do, even with the limited line cap of a 525, cast a mile, and bring in big fish. sometimes its a little unerving to be fighting a big brown ugly thing with 17lb line, but i've caught enough big fish to believe in it. braid has its place, just not where on heavers, when its crowded, theres a strong current, or when im fishing right next ya (had one almost nail me!). and its alot cheaper.

neil


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Every one is different*

I dont get in the tournies,but I fish alot considering the Rodanthe pier is at the end of my street and I use to run it.I've caught all my fish on 17lb test and a 40lb mono shock (both suffix tritanium).If you are tying good knots correctly and there are minimal knicks in the line you won't have a problem.To say that there is no shock in your leader upon cast is true,but I don't know anyone who can cast without the occasional high speed blow ups.Whenthe line is brought to a dead stop at 250 mph believe me there is some shock.You stand a better chance of keeping your rig with mono than braid when this happens.A good friend of mine Tommy Wheeler who designed the Mag plates for Daiwa reels (Wheels Reels INC) is the chief Engineer for Everham motorsports...he handles all the physics of the race cars.Tommy has studied extensively the art of casting and the forces applied... and swears mono is better than braid,but to each his own.that is why fishing is an individual sport.Somethings work better for other people..

With that said ...should the occasion arise that you were in a fish blitz ..elbow to elbow at the Point ,OI,etc..and multiple fish are hooked at the same time and braid runs into mono or vice versa lines will be cut by the braid..I've seen it on many occasions ....and the mono guys that loose fish or rigs due to this reason are not happy.  so I'll can say is use what works ,but becarefull in certain situations


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Larry , I usually use a varity of braids , 30 PP , 24 fusion , 30- 50 Tuf line , if I am casting with out a shocker like on my plugging outfit I tie directly to a mono 36-48" leader via a swivel with a 10 turn uni knot . 
If I am using a mono shocker with use the same 10 turn uni to either a blob or overhand knot . The biggest problem I have found with the mono shocker and braid is the knot ocassionally grabbing some braid and pull it off giving a large wind knot . 
For a braid to braid shocker 50-100lb which gives the smallest knot I use a 10 turn uni back to a 10 turn uni . 
Nail clippers or sharp knife to cut .


----------

